# abuse and ibs



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

While this doesn't apply to all types of ibs it might make sense for some.J Behav Med 2003 Feb;26:1-18 Abuse, dissociation, and somatization in irritable bowel syndrome: towards an explanatory model.Salmon P, Skaife K, Rhodes J.Department of Clinical Psychology, University of Liverpool, Whelan Building, Brownlow Hill, Liverpool, L69 3GB, United Kingdom. psalmon###liv.ac.ukThis study tested a preliminary model of the role of dissociation and somatization in linking abuse to irritable bowel syndrome . Outpatients with IBS or bowel symptoms explained by physical disease completed questionnaires to assess recollections of abuse as children or adults and current dissociation, somatization, and emotional distress. By comparison with physically diseased patients, patients with IBS recalled more sexual abuse as children and adults, more physical abuse as children, and more psychological abuse as adults. They were more anxious and depressed, and somatized and dissociated more. Analyses indicated a causal chain linking, in turn, abuse, dissociation, somatization, and IBS. The results are consistent with a model in which childhood abuse is linked to IBS because it causes a tendency to dissociate, and because dissociation causes a general increase in physical symptoms. Future research should identify factors that explain why a generally increased level of physical symptoms should, in some patients, lead specifically to IBS.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2003)

As you know, Tom.... I can relate to this realm of IBS. However, so often people don't want to hear about this relationship between abuse and IBS. This is unfortunate, because realization, acceptance and addressing of such a relationship can provide healing to those of us who do suffer from abuse-related IBS.Thank you for posting this,  Evie


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I was very carefu to say it doesn't apply to all people who have ibs.tom


----------

